#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Открытие буддийского дугана в Новосибирске

## Гелег

Появилась такая информация..

"Наконец-то свершилось! 
Впервые в Новосибирске открылся Буддийский дуган. Он расположен по адресу: Красный проспект, 169 ( в подвальном помещении) м. "Заельцовская" конт. тел: 8913-4515864 Бато-лама (председатель Буддийской общины г. Новосибирска) 
11 июня в 12-00 в ДК "Маяк" (ул. Фабричная, 8, недалеко от ост. "Автовокзал") состоится Торжественный молебен, посвященный открытию первого Буддийского дугана в Новосибирске 
Ждем вас всех! 
НКБА "Байкал" г. Новосибирска"

адрес ссылки

http://buryatia.org/modules.php?name...=366831#366831

----------

Гошка (17.05.2018)

----------


## Дифо

Бато-лама является Ширээтэ Ламой этого дугана?
Этот дуган входит в БТСР?
И это Бато Дугаров или нет?

----------


## Денис Ч

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане.

Завтра хотим с супругой съездить в буддийский дуган в Новосибирске на ул. Зеленая горка,1/1а, благо теперь живем 30 км. от него. Если интересно кому, могу сделать фотографии и здесь их опубликовать.
Был для меня приятный сюрприз, что здесь есть не только христианские храмы. Вот, завтра такое паломничество решили сделать.

22.10.17 в дугане будет Огненная пуджа, во дворе.

----------

Ануруддха (14.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017), Вольдемар (15.10.2017)

----------


## Денис Ч

Как я понял, в Новосибирске сейчас еще строится дуган. Про это прочитал объявление на территории.

----------


## Фил

Чего то фотографии не прикрепились?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2017), Денис Ч (16.10.2017)

----------


## Денис Ч

Здравствуйте. Извиняюсь, что ранее не корректно подкрепил фотографии. Добавил их в альбом, ссылку которого привожу здесь:

https://board.buddhist.ru/album.php?albumid=383


Предыдущее сообщение от 15.10.17г. удалил, чтобы не засорять тему, а его текст решил привести здесь:

"Здравствуйте.

Съездили сегодня с супругой в поездку в дуган на Зеленой горке (рядом с Новосибирском). Местная религиозная организация "Ринчин". Понравилось. Всё так не напряжно, спокойно. Пришли, сели на лавочку в храме, поучаствовали в молебне. Два ламы его проводили. Как выяснилось: молебны Сахюусан (на защитников хранителей веры и учения Будды) и Сагаан шүхэртэ (Белозонтичная Тара).

Спокойная обстановка. Никто не дергает, не укоряет, если что не так сделали (потому как мы особо не в теме).

После молебна зашли в кафе, которое на территории дугана. Кафе в большой юрте. Поели буузы и попили монгольский чай (с молоком и солью, как я понял). С нами был ребенок - у него тоже впечатления от буддизма хорошие сложились. Особенно от бууз".

22.10.17г. на территории дугана будет проведена Огненная пуджа. Хотелось бы на ней побывать. Вообще, теперь планирую периодически наведываться в это место. Больше понравилось, чем у нас здесь в православных храмах.

Всех благ форумчанам.

----------

Aion (18.10.2017), Ho Shim (17.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2017), Гошка (17.05.2018)

----------


## Денис Ч

Здравствуйте. Поправил альбом. Ссылка та же (предыдущее сообщение).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.05.2018)

----------

